# New redfish limit May 1 2016



## pottydoc (Apr 14, 2016)

The limit on reds in the NW zone is going back to 1 per person as of May 1. This is not a rumor, FWC has it up on their web site. The boat limit remains at 8. It's probably a good idea, they seem abundant now, but they are getting slammed pretty hard.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 14, 2016)

They just sent the survey about it out not that long ago


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 14, 2016)

Saw that last night. Kinda torn on it to be honest. I loved being able to take a couple home on each trip. I don't get to go that often and liked the extra fillets. On the other hand, I want to keep the stocks high enough that we can continue to easily go out and catch them.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2016)

pottydoc said:


> The limit on reds in the NW zone is going back to 1 per person as of May 1. This is not a rumor, FWC has it up on their web site. The boat limit remains at 8. It's probably a good idea, they seem abundant now, but they are getting slammed pretty hard.


As a complete neophyte to saltwater fishing, what happens if you have one in the cooler, and catch one later that is hooked deep, or otherwise obviously going to die on you? Just hope your buddy hasn't caught his one yet?

Is the idea to pretty much force 100% C&R unless the fish is already too injured to successfully release?


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 14, 2016)

Basicly, you just caught your buddy's fish.  If you catch a bigger slot fish, and already have your limit, you have to release him also. Even if you know he's gonna die. You can't even switch one in a live well out with another fish, no matter what the condition of the fish are. No culling allowed in Fl.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 14, 2016)

pottydoc said:


> The limit on reds in the NW zone is going back to 1 per person as of May 1. This is not a rumor, FWC has it up on their web site. The boat limit remains at 8. It's probably a good idea, they seem abundant now, but they are getting slammed pretty hard.



So prior to May 1 the limit is two slotters...correct?  I'll be at St George the end of April.  And do you know what the boundaries are for the NW zone...is it all of the panhandle to Carabelle?

Thank you for sharing the info!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 14, 2016)

Rabun said:


> So prior to May 1 the limit is two slotters...correct?  I'll be at St George the end of April.  And do you know what the boundaries are for the NW zone...is it all of the panhandle to Carabelle?
> 
> Thank you for sharing the info!



Yes it is 2. The 1 per person starts on Sunday, May 1. The Northwest Zone goes around the panhandle and down to almost Tampa Bay. 

Here is a Map.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 17, 2016)

The FWC says they're gonna reevaluate it at their June meeting. There is a comment link on their web site, it would help if everyone commented on their site. They basicly made this decision because of the opinions of a number of guides in the PC area. That is the only area that their survey had the number of reds going down. Every other part of the NW region said stable or rising. You can see all the results on their site. This boils down to a bunch of guides who think they own a public resource. It almost sounds like the Gulf Council at work, something FWC hasn't done very often. If there was any indication that the population was getting less, besides a small group of very biased people, I would be the first in line to say lower the limit. I was here before the reds were made gamefish, before the net ban, lived through no reds, closed seasons, and the rest that went with it. Then got to see it improve to what we have today. They need to leave it alone unless there is actually a problem. And a group of guides in a very localized area is not that. Rant over, just tired of uslosing more and more of our sport every day.


----------



## stiles1682 (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't worry about the limits because I just catch and release them all. I just love the way they look and fight. Specs, now that's a different story! I'm gonna get a big gator trout mounted one of these days if it can pass the hot grease!


----------



## florida boy (Apr 18, 2016)

I have noticed a major increase in the redfish numbers over the last few years in and around apalachee bay . The areas we used to catch 8-10 fish per trip now can produce a 50 + fish day ...... This reduction in the limit is uncalled for from what I have seen .


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 18, 2016)

florida boy said:


> I have noticed a major increase in the redfish numbers over the last few years in and around apalachee bay . The areas we used to catch 8-10 fish per trip now can produce a 50 + fish day ...... This reduction in the limit is uncalled for from what I have seen .


Same with us at the 'Hatch and the Homosassa/Crystal River area


----------

